# Baths



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

My puppy HATES his bath. He squirms and whines and tries desperately to climb out of the sink the entire time. I don't even attempt to do his head - we bathe him from the neck down because I can't keep him still enough to avoid getting water in his eyes and ears. This is my first dog so I know nothing about bathing them. I figure I have to be doing something wrong because if baths were this difficult for everyone dogs would be a lot dirtier! Can anyone give me tips? Should I try a big bathtub instead of a sink? Would rinsing with a cup work better than rinsing with a sprayer? Nico is 12 weeks old if that matters.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi,
Benji is my first dog too. Introducing Benji to the bath routine worked wonders. 

When Benji was between 13-20 weeks, I used to use a small plastic tub (available at WalMart) in my regular bath tub to give him baths. He likes baths with really warm water. I used to fill the small tub with water, add shampoo and pour with a cup. I used the cup to rinse him too then. Now that he is 7-months, I use the sprayer on the gentle massage mode to wash and rinse him. As soon as he is out of the bath and as I put him in a very thick bath towel, I have to start the dryer or he gets very cold instantly and hates it. He then squirms, runs and rolls all over the bathroom. So we learned that we have to keep him really warm and cozy. 

To get Benji used to the new experience of the tub, I first let him smell it. Then I filled it with a little water, put him in the tub. I just washed his paws first, dried them with a dryer, cleaned his ears with ear solution (given by the vet) and also cleaned his eyes with wet cotton balls to get him used to the bath routine and all the paraphernalia. He wasn't scared the next time with gave him a bath (with in a couple of days from the first washing paws experience).

You may want someone to hold your puppy when you give him a bath. You could use warm wash cloths to wipe his face until he gets used to running water over his face. I started with gently pouring from the cup and it worked. Any time the water temperature drops, Benji starts to squirm and tries to get out of the tub. As long as it remains really warm, he is happy. So you may want to check what temperature is comfortable for your puppy. 

Hope this helps.
Best,
Poornima


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

You aren't alone. Capote hates baths. I get as wet as he does.  

He gets LOTS of treats though..I'm hoping bribery will get him to like it someday...lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I still end up more wet than my dogs during bath time and they are going on 3 and 5 <BG> I agree with slowly getting the dog used to it. My girls both know there is a big jackpot of treats after bath time and won't let you forget! I also try to not let them manipulate me... Dora doesnt mind the bath as much as the brushing and it is easier if we just sit there and actually get it done rather than start/stop over and over again  You probably will have to strike a balance!

Amanda


----------

